# Gospel Tracts In Different Languges



## Quatchu (May 8, 2011)

Me and my wife are involved in ministry to internationals, I'm trying to find good gospel tracts that are available in multiple languages. Right now the biggest need is for tracts in Chinese and Japanese but other languages would not be disregarded. I want to do this as all though these people we are ministering to are hearing the gospel from us and others they are almost exclusively hearing it in English, many of there English levels are low. I want to use all resources I can to teach the gospel in a way they can truly understand. Any suggestions?


----------



## Wayne (May 8, 2011)

Check with The Chapel Library run by Mount Zion Bible Church.

See particularly this page on their site: Chapel Library :: Other Languages

Since they don't appear to have anything available in Chinese (and only two in Japanese), see also

The Robert Morrision Project - http://robertmorrisonproject.org/en/

The Reformation Translation Fellowship - http://www.rtfa.com.au/

Crown & Covenant has a Psalter and a Psalm CD in Japanese - http://www.crownandcovenant.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=japanese

I'm sure you can find more with a bit of web searching.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (May 8, 2011)

Gospel Tracts (Gospel Tracts)

English, Spanish, French, Russian, German, and Chinese are all on this page. I imagine they have more languages than that.


----------



## jayce475 (May 8, 2011)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Gospel Tracts (Gospel Tracts)
> 
> English, Spanish, French, Russian, German, and Chinese are all on this page. I imagine they have more languages than that.


 
I just read through the Chinese one on this page. It's 24 pages and has rather poor image quality. Content-wise quite good, apart from some portions that reek of decisionism. But overall quite okay.

---------- Post added at 11:32 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:28 AM ----------




Wayne said:


> Check with The Chapel Library run by Mount Zion Bible Church.
> 
> See particularly this page on their site: Chapel Library :: Other Languages
> 
> ...


 
I can't find any Chinese tracts on these sites.

---------- Post added at 11:35 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:32 AM ----------




Quatchu said:


> Me and my wife are involved in ministry to internationals, I'm trying to find good gospel tracts that are available in multiple languages. Right now the biggest need is for tracts in Chinese and Japanese but other languages would not be disregarded. I want to do this as all though these people we are ministering to are hearing the gospel from us and others they are almost exclusively hearing it in English, many of there English levels are low. I want to use all resources I can to teach the gospel in a way they can truly understand. Any suggestions?



Let me know if the Chinese Evangelism Explosion tracts are sufficient for your purpose. If not, I can ask around for softcopies of tracts from various sources. Would take a while though.


----------

